# As cores de Cabo Frio: mar azul e o branco de seu casario histórico [+ um pouco de Búzios]



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*CABO FRIO - RIO DE JANEIRO*









Área	400 693 km²
População	216 030 hab. Estimativa IBGE/2017[2]
Densidade	413 3 hab,/km²
Altitude	4 m
Clima	Tropical Aw
Fuso horário	UTC−3


Cabo Frio é um dos mais importantes destinos turísticos do Estado do Rio, sendo a principal cidade da região dos lagos. É uma cidade grande, movimentada, bem cuidada, com belas edificações contemporâneas, históricas e praias incríveis. 

Um pouco da orla, da Praia do Forte, Dunas, Centro Histórico, mirante e similares estão nas fotos a seguir:


01 Praia do Forte
IMG_20190105_151649506 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Dunas e prédios
IMG_20190105_151542170 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190105_151518668 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190105_151317549 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190105_170705_680 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20190105_153231_200 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07 Ah esse mar... 

IMG_20190105_133556_823 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
Canal de Itajuru
IMG_20181215_121553029-001 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09 Ilha do Japonês
IMG_20181215_120523434 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181215_120408491 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181215_120239742 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20181215_120200483 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20181215_120158339 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20181215_120000742 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20181215_115729318 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20181215_115726998 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20181215_115723868 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20181215_115709347 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19 inicio da travessia pra Ilha do Japones
IMG_20181215_114945869 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20181215_114924023 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20181215_114751355 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22 Boulevard do Canal
IMG_20181215_110346042 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20181215_104643682 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20181215_104504285 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25 Centro Histórico
IMG_20181215_104454890 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20181215_104419883 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20181215_104212241 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28 :cheers:
IMG_20181215_104209737 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20181215_104204685 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20181215_104134795 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20181215_104132413 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20181215_104100835 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20181215_104054132 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20181215_104052203 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20181215_103618867 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20181215_103615149 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20181215_103604441 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20181215_103548031 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20181215_103530344 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40 Ruas no bairro histórico da Passagem
IMG_20181215_103506581 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20181215_103458776 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20181215_103448988 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20181215_103350946 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20181215_103337310 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20181215_103332805 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20181215_103315993 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20181215_103311983 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20181215_103249132 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49 Tem um dog na sombra
IMG_20181215_103138207 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20181215_103128656 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20181215_103024967 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20181215_103019485 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20181215_102943915 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20181215_102937264 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20181215_102933298 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20181215_102155135 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20181215_101837944 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20181215_101537417 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59 Canal de Itajuru em outra altura
IMG_20181215_101521364 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20181215_101519358 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20181215_101317995 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20181215_101233522 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20181215_101055637 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20181215_101053114 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20181215_101019444 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20181215_101013681 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20181215_100847864 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20181215_100657664 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20181215_100652181 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20181215_100526984 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20181215_100324218 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20181215_100123524 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20181215_095451389 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20181215_095444145 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20181215_095430343 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20181215_095422927 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20181215_095422927 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20181215_095412462 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20181215_095408924 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20181215_095358856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20181215_095339425 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
82
IMG_20181215_095225456 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20181215_095155620 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20181215_095009446 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20181215_095007341 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20181215_094935401 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20181215_094933027 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20181215_094540110 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20181215_094517801 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20181215_094448325 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20181214_195615810 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20181214_195610838 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93 Forte Sao Mateus
IMG_20181214_194215003 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94
IMG_20181214_193705492 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20181214_193617365 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20181214_193607716 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20181214_193502051 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20181214_191610834 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20181214_191607733 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20181214_191604611 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_20181214_191539055 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20181214_191537537 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103
IMG_20181214_191533128 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_20190105_151716252 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## GilsonBarros (Feb 19, 2008)

Show!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*ARMAÇÃO DOS BÚZIOS - RIO DE JANEIRO*










Área	69,287 km² [3]
População	30 439 hab. IBGE/2014[4]
Densidade	439,32 hab./km²
Altitude	5 m

Búzios dispensa comentários. É um dos lugares mais exclusivos da América do Sul. Passei uma tarde e fotografei pouco da cidade. Búzios tem material para diversos threads.

01
IMG_20181215_174650411 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Ferradura ao fim de tarde
IMG_20181215_174648674 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20181215_174338462 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20181215_173520449 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20181215_173233006 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20181215_173227943 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20181215_173151793 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20181215_172607525 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20181215_172553986 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20181215_172541143 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20181215_171615091 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20181215_171547805 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20181215_170957756 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20181215_170637013 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20181215_170529466 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20181215_170517145 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20181215_170511268 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18 Joao Fernandes
IMG_20181215_170134824 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20181215_170026178 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20181215_165916897 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20181215_165915140 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20181215_165900266 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20181215_165857891 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24 Azeda
IMG_20181215_151347106 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20181215_151158031 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20181215_151106513 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20181215_151105235 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20181215_150847451 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20181215_150729712 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20181215_150700582 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20181215_150324820 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20181215_145924994 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20181215_145920452 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34 Ossos
IMG_20181215_145901970 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20181215_145838386 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20181215_145830591 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20181215_145825386 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38 Orla Bardot 
IMG_20181215_144926459 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20181215_144251022 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20181215_144133270 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20181215_143840624 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20181215_143803313 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20181215_143755780 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20181215_143711702 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20181215_143709320 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20181215_143707099 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20181215_143632936 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48 Lojas na Rua das Pedras
IMG_20181215_143440345 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49 Nada mal
IMG_20181215_143312406 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50 praia do canto
IMG_20181215_143227318 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20181215_143225112 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20181215_143131499 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20181215_143043885 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20181215_142956904 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55 Viva o nosso Brasil
IMG_20181215_180507217 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Antes de mais nada, gostaria de registrar minha grande alegria no retorno do Henrique. Um fotógrafo de mão cheia, mencionado diversas vezes no thread OS FORISTAS MAIS, MAIS como o cara o grande fotógrafo que é, o cara que faz os melhores threads do SSC Brasil!

Estou EXTREMAMENTE feliz com seu retorno.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Ditas as palavras acima, passo a discorrer sobre o novo trabalho fotográfico: fotos impecáveis e maravilhosas como sempre. Quanto à Cabo Frio, fiquei muito surpreso com o que vi. Décadas atrás, quando tinha meus 20, 30 e poucos anos, frequentava direto a cidade. Chegava a ir quase todo final de semana, a fim não somente de ir à praia, mas também fazer trilhas pelas montanhas de Arraial do Cabo (fiz trilha, por exemplo, para as ruínas do antigo farol da Ilha do Cabo, o ponto mais alto de toda a região, e conheci o lindíssimo Pontal do Cherne). E, no entanto, apesar de tantas vezes ter ido para Cabo Frio, não reconheci o que vi nas fotos do Henrique.

A orla agora parece ter prédios de alto padrão, granitados ao gosto de Mary T.

Enfim, o que mais dizer de tanta belezura, águas caribenhas, areias super branquinhas, registradas com o talento do Henrique.

NOTA DEZ. Na verdade, NOTA MIL!


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> 01 Praia do Forte
> IMG_20190105_151649506 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


E tem gente que voa horas e horas para St. Barth, Cancun, e outros destinos no Caribe... Para que, se o Caribe fica a poucas horas de carro do Rio?


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> 05
> IMG_20190105_170705_680 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


Os prédios da fotografia não são da minha época. Parece terem sido recém construídos. 

Pelo visto Cabo Frio cresceu muito. E também está recebendo um público de maior poder aquisitivo.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> IMG_20181215_180507217 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


Adorei a foto acima! Parabéns! :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Estive aí semana passada. Também estive em Búzios. Delícia ambos lugares. Pena que dessa vez a água do mar estava muito gelada. Ótimas fotos Henrique. :applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> 28 :cheers:
> IMG_20181215_104209737 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
> 
> 39
> ...



Apesar de ter ido dezenas de vezes à Cabo Frio no passado, não faço a menor ideia da localização do prédio e da vila vistos nas fotografias.


----------



## Osmar Carioca (Sep 26, 2008)

O_Rapaz said:


> Estive aí semana passada. Delícia de lugar. Pena que dessa vez a água do mar estava muito gelada. Ótimas fotos Henrique. :applause::applause::applause::applause:




Arraial do Cabo, em especial, tem praias super geladas. Sempre foi assim. Aliás, uma das razões do estabelecimento da Álcalis em Arraial do Cabo foi justamente a temperatura da água.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

O mar de Cabo Frio é realmente mto bonito.

Búzios dispensa comentários... tem um charme único, que compete somente a si. É apaixonante essa cidade. 

Que bom poder contar com tópicos como esse no SSC. Parabéns, Ice.


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Arraial do Cabo, em especial, tem praias super geladas. Sempre foi assim. Aliás, uma das razões do estabelecimento da Álcalis em Arraial do Cabo foi justamente a temperatura da água.


Este ano não fui à Arraial do Cabo. Só fui a Cabo Frio e Búzios. Mas a água estava muito gelada em ambas cidades. Nem entrei de corpo inteiro no mar. Na praia do Peró parecia que eu tinha colocado meus pés num saco de gelo. :lol:...mas o lugar é lindo.


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Apesar de ter ido dezenas de vezes à Cabo Frio no passado, não faço a menor ideia da localização do prédio e da vila vistos nas fotografias.


Isso é chamado de Passagem, próximo ao centro da cidade. Esse lugar dá acesso à Ilha do Japonês via barquinhos. Tem muitos barzinhos por aí. Muito linda essa região da cidade.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

A trinca Búzios - Cabo Frio - Arraial do Cabo tem pouquíssimos paralelos no nosso país. É um dos locais mais espetaculares de Terra Brasilis. 

Cabo Frio é um amor de cidade. Não apenas tem praias belíssimas, a cidade em si é encantadora, limpa e organizada (tá, evitem Ano Novo e Carnaval :lol. A orla, tomada por baixinhos de bom gosto, é o que há. E, diferente de algumas outras cidades litorâneas, os bairros afastados da orla também são estruturados. 

Outro "epic win" foi a certificação Bandeira Azul na Praia do Peró. Nota que, nesta temporada, também há voos diretos da cidade para Buenos Aires.

Búzios também é phoda, passear pela Rua das Pedras é mara para olhar as vitrines (para olhar, não para comprar >_<).

Épico demais, Henrique!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

> Os prédios da fotografia não são da minha época. Parece terem sido recém construídos.
> 
> Pelo visto Cabo Frio cresceu muito. E também está recebendo um público de maior poder aquisitivo.


É o bairro do Braga, que começou a crescer de 20 anos para cá. Até essa época, essa parte resumia-se a ruas de terra e terrenos baldios, além do antigo Hotel Acapulco. Cresceu demais em muito pouco tempo.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Cabo Frio e Búzios! junto com Arraial do Cabo, dispensa comentários essa parte do litoral brasileiro!! 
Senti falta da Rua dos Biquínis, em Cabo Frio, local que nenhum turista pode deixar de ir em Cabo Frio!! hehehe A rua bomba mesmo só depois das 20h, quando todos já foram embora das praias, essa época do ano as lojas fecham depois das 1h da madrugada!! muitas viram a noite toda!!
Búzios dispensa qualquer comentários!! um dos melhores balneários de praia das Américas!! 
Parabéns pelas fotos e passeio!!


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

brazilian way of life, seria um sonho ter uma casa pra passar temporadas nessa região. Lindissimo tudo


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ice, mais fotos lindas!! 

Fico babando nas fotos de Cabo Frio, é muito lindo! :heart: A cor da água é surreal! E eu também gosto da parte histórica, sempre! 

Amei a foto do dog...
IMG_20181215_103138207 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

"flango" 
IMG_20181215_095358856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

Nunca tinha visto esta igreja! Linda! 
IMG_20181215_094540110 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

Sempre arrasa, migo...

bjks e :hug:


----------



## Bruno BHZ (Nov 15, 2002)

Sou encantado com esse trecho do litoral do Rio. O tom da água é belíssimo, areia branca, também gosto da vegetação... Cabo Frio é muito ordenada, bem bacana os prédios de mesma altura e casas de bom padrão dominando a paisagem.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos!! Sempre bom ver seus comentários! :cheers:


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Osmar Carioca said:


> Os prédios da fotografia não são da minha época. Parece terem sido recém construídos.
> 
> Pelo visto Cabo Frio cresceu muito. E também está recebendo um público de maior poder aquisitivo.


Também fiquei mais de 10 anos sem ir a Cabo Frio. Estive la em outubro de 2017.
Me surpreendeu como a cidade cresceu e está bem organizada.

A região da Passagem era desconhecida para mim (apesar de já ter visto fotos em um Guia Turístico do início dos nos 80). Creio que teve alguma revitalização recente (Alguém poderia confirmar???) e agora é um polo gastronômico. 

Sobre o público, Cabo Frio sempre foi destino de classe média, mas também sempre atariu milionários, apesar de, para esse público , viver à sombra de Búzios. (que, diga-se de passagem, até 1995 era distrito de Cabo Frio)

Haja vista o condomímio Moringa, dos anos 70:

https://www.google.com/maps/@-22.8736216,-42.0115187,408m/data=!3m1!1e3

Casas na região da Ogiva (ocupação tamabém dos anos 70/80):

https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...0c5ad67!8m2!3d-22.8869007!4d-42.0266493?hl=en

E outros mais recentes :

https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...0c5ad67!8m2!3d-22.8869007!4d-42.0266493?hl=en


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Sobre Cabo Frio, eu fui lá em 2004 e 2007. Em 2004 eu achei a cidade caída, em 2007 a cidade estava impecável. A orla estava linda. Esse ano, ainda que a cidade esteja bem acima da média nacional e de fato, bonita, ela deu uma caída. Em especial me entristeceu ver a Praça das Águas, tao bonita, abandonada. 

E também nao conhecia o bairro da Passagem. Nao constava nos guias brasil de outrora. Essa vez que fui me apaixonei. Voltei a Cabo Frio em dezembro e janeiro, na segunda vez fiz questao de levar minha familia jantar nesse trecho charmoso. 

Apesar da lotação absurda a estrutura turística de Cabo Frio surpreendeu positivamente.


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Quem disse que eu não fui em Cabo Frio esse ano? Fui vendo suas fotos, gosto bastante da cidade acho que talvez seja a cidade mais visitada da minha vida, frequento ela desde os anos 90 e percebi todas essas mudanças, não só lá mas como essa região cresceu e vem crescendo tb.

Belas fotos, me deu saudades de andar por Búzios, (só andar... comprar nem pensar).


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Sobre Cabo Frio, eu fui lá em 2004 e 2007. Em 2004 eu achei a cidade caída, em 2007 a cidade estava impecável. A orla estava linda. Esse ano, ainda que a cidade esteja bem acima da média nacional e de fato, bonita, ela deu uma caída. Em especial me entristeceu ver a Praça das Águas, tao bonita, abandonada.
> 
> E também nao conhecia o bairro da Passagem. Nao constava nos guias brasil de outrora. Essa vez que fui me apaixonei. Voltei a Cabo Frio em dezembro e janeiro, na segunda vez fiz questao de levar minha familia jantar nesse trecho charmoso.
> 
> Apesar da lotação absurda a estrutura turística de Cabo Frio surpreendeu positivamente.


Conheci Cabo Frio em 2003, no início da minha adolescência. A cidade já era um brinco desde aquela época. Várias e várias obras públicas na cidade eram recentes naquele tempo (como a reurbanização da Praia do Forte). Foi no ano seguinte que inauguraram a Praça das Águas, que foi reformada em 2013. 

O problema é que, a partir de 2015, a arrecadação da cidade caiu vertiginosamente devido à queda do faturamento dos royalties. Assim, a estrutura que foi construída deixou de ser mantida adequadamente e a zeladoria caiu de qualidade. Mesmo com todos esses contratempos a cidade continua bonita.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Provavelmente esse imagem de 2004 deva-se a eu ser mto novo a época, e mal lembrar. 

Mesmo assim Cabo Frio é uma ótima cidade. Infelizmente há a questao dos royalties. Ainda nao fui a Rio das Ostras novamente, mas lembro que em 2007 a cidade era ótima


----------



## O_Rapaz (Apr 8, 2011)

Ice Climber said:


> Sobre Cabo Frio, eu fui lá em 2004 e 2007. Em 2004 eu achei a cidade caída, em 2007 a cidade estava impecável. A orla estava linda. Esse ano, ainda que a cidade esteja bem acima da média nacional e de fato, bonita, ela deu uma caída. *Em especial me entristeceu ver a Praça das Águas, tao bonita, abandonada. *
> 
> E também nao conhecia o bairro da Passagem. Nao constava nos guias brasil de outrora. Essa vez que fui me apaixonei. Voltei a Cabo Frio em dezembro e janeiro, na segunda vez fiz questao de levar minha familia jantar nesse trecho charmoso.
> 
> Apesar da lotação absurda a estrutura turística de Cabo Frio surpreendeu positivamente.


É verdade, essa Praça é linda mas está totalmente abandonada. Espero que a cidade cresça e invista mais na manutenção de suas atrações turísticas.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Ainda bem que você voltou na ativa meu irmão!!! Lindas imagens!! Sou cada vez mais fã de suas fotos!! Parabéns!!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Praias lindíssimas, não é à toa que são bastante frequentadas. A parte histórica é uma boa atração.


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

O Estado do RJ é perfeito, que potencial! A menos de 200km da capital, a serra do mar, costa do sol e costa verde. E itatiaia/penedo próximos também!!

Sobre Cabo frio-buzios-arraial: trio impar em nosso litoral. A infraestrutura de água/esgoto pode melhorar muito ainda, falta d'agua em alta temporada é comum!! E a infraestrutura viária também, um BRT ligando essas 3 cidades + são pedro seria um sonho.


----------



## brunoJP77 (Oct 28, 2016)

é muito bonita a paisagem de cabo Frio, deve ser uma delicia este mar.


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Lindas cidades, mas só iria no inverno, calor me destrói.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Que thread maravilhoso, Xará, como tudo que você faz aqui no SSC.

As fotos são as melhores que já vi de Cabo Frio.

Gratamente surpreendido por esse centro histórico com casarões. Lembrou-me Sto Antônio de Lisboa em Florianópolis.

As praias são sensacionais e, pra mim, mais bonitas que as do Caribe.

Estou estupefato e agradecido pela maravilhosa sequência fotográfica que você nos proporcionou.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pelas palavras amigos. :cheers:

Próximo thread vou mostrar algumas cidades do RS que visitei a trabalho em Novembro.

Grande abraço!


----------



## Phcg (Mar 13, 2013)

Muito bom Henrique. suas fotos ficaram show.

Vc conseguiu retratar um dos meus bairros favoritos da cidade (Passagem). É um bairro que ao mesmo tempo, tem essa pegada histórica, do outro lado da Avenida do Contorno, tem uma pegada mais "moderna, digamos.

Sobre Búzios, um Paraíso. Só peca pelo fato de ser uma cidade EXTREMAMENTE cara.

No Mais, Parabéns


----------



## Leo10Rio (Jan 3, 2008)

Que espetáculo de thread.

Duas cidades lindas do estado mostradas por um excelente fotógrafo!

Irretocável. :applause:


----------



## Triangulino (Jun 21, 2009)

Já estive em Búzios, apenas passei por Cabo Frio. Adorei Búzios, as praias Azeda e Azedinha maravilhos, são de "difícil" acesso e não tinha ambulantes. Em terra apenas um casarão que parecia abandonado. Achei curioso que alguns vendedores de salgado, chegavam pelo mar nadando com uma bandeja de salgados na cabeça. E a água do mar tão quentinha parece a água do Nordeste. Búzios deve ter a água do mar mais quente em comparação com as outras próximas incluindo o Rio de Janeiro. Super apoio esses predinhos baixos na orla como em Cabo Frio, fica tão mais charmoso, lembrando as cidades litorâneas da Côte d'Azur. Não gosto de prédios altos na praia, nisso a urbanização do litoral do Rio levou vantagem em relação às cidades litorâneas de outros estados. Parece que no RS eles também investem em prédios baixos na orla.


----------



## C010T3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Triangulino said:


> Já estive em Búzios, apenas passei por Cabo Frio. Adorei Búzios, as praias Azeda e Azedinha maravilhos, são de "difícil" acesso e não tinha ambulantes. Em terra apenas um casarão que parecia abandonado. Achei curioso que alguns vendedores de salgado, chegavam pelo mar nadando com uma bandeja de salgados na cabeça. E a água do mar tão quentinha parece a água do Nordeste. Búzios deve ter a água do mar mais quente em comparação com as outras próximas incluindo o Rio de Janeiro. Super apoio esses predinhos baixos na orla como em Cabo Frio, fica tão mais charmoso, lembrando as cidades litorâneas da Côte d'Azur. Não gosto de prédios altos na praia, nisso a urbanização do litoral do Rio levou vantagem em relação às cidades litorâneas de outros estados. Parece que no RS eles também investem em prédios baixos na orla.


Normalmente, as praias de Búzios voltadas para o norte da Península têm água quente, enquanto as voltadas para o sul são geladas.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Belas cidades. Ja passei em Cabo Frio e fiquei alguns dias em Búzios e a região me encantou com sua beleza. 
Thread lindo, as fotos estão profissionais como sempre, btw, você deveria ganhar um trocado das agências de turismos dessas cidades pela boa propaganda que faz. 
Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Meu nobre amigo, que thread phodástico foi esse, hein????  

Todo mundo sabe que a Trinca Cabo Frio - Búzios - Arraial do Cabo são de babar! Mas suas fotos ficaram perfeitas!!! Aliás, um dos melhores threads praianos que você já produziu!!!
Falar das belezas de Cabo Frio e Búzios é redundante. São lugares ímpares do Estado do Rio. E, você captou bem as cidades. É verdade que faz anos que não vou à CF. Trânsito ruim e cidade lotada não me atraem, a menos que seja no inverno lol. A cada thread de CF percebo que a cidade não para de crescer, e crescer não desordenadamente e sim decentemente. Seu trabalho ficou muito show!!! :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------

